# Official Bulls @ Detroit. Wednesday December 17. 6:30 pm CST. FSChi



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Can we make it three in a row? Some say the Pistons are struggling! But we are going into Detroit, really short handed.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Pistons 85
Bulls 83

I made a "risky" pick last time with the Magic selection, so I'll go for the more likely choice this time around.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

This game will be tough. They have more than one guard who can score 20, so Jamal AND Kirk will have to use a ton of energy on defense. We also have no answer to Prince, hes either too tall or too quick for anyone on our roster, he'll have a big game. I see our bigs containing Wallace though. 

In order to win, Fizer must step up on the offensive end with Kirk and Jamal having to assert themselves on D. 

This game is a battle of the guards definitely.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

For some reason I think we can almost run out the table this month .. Can we beat the Pistons? Yes they arent playing all that well.. Can we beat the Cavs? Of course.. Can we beat the Jazz? Maybe, maybe not.. The Nets? Sure they dont look all that impressive right now.. Cavs again.. Wizards? Yes.. Heat? Depends.. T-Wolves? Might be the only loss.. I know I know I can hope.. If we do that.. We'll be.. 14-17  :laugh: 

But I do see us winning tonight!!!

Bulls: 93
Pistons: 86

Gill continues his hot shooting with 26 (Hope I'm right on Kendall)


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

This games scares me for so many reasons.

1. The Bulls don't typically play well on the backend of back-to-back games.

2. The Bulls aren't necessarily the best road team in the league. Although they have faired better on the road than they have at home this season.

3. Playing against the Pistons is going to be completely different than playing against the Magic. The Pistons plays excellent team defense and the Magic might be the worst defensive team in the league. Secondly, the Pistons have the players to score against the zone or man-to-man. The Zone D is like kryptonite to the Magic. 

4. Now that ERob is out, the Bulls are extremely thin. Which means that the Bulls scoring options are limited. And if anyone get's into foul trouble, the Bulls might have big problems.


Having said all of that, the Bulls can still win. It's not going to be easy, but it is possible.


----------



## genex (Apr 17, 2003)

*Whoa nelly!!*



> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> For some reason I think we can almost run out the table this month .. Can we beat the Pistons? Yes they arent playing all that well.. Can we beat the Cavs? Of course.. Can we beat the Jazz? Maybe, maybe not.. The Nets? Sure they dont look all that impressive right now.. Cavs again.. Wizards? Yes.. Heat? Depends.. T-Wolves? Might be the only loss.. I know I know I can hope.. If we do that.. We'll be.. 14-17  :laugh:
> 
> But I do see us winning tonight!!!
> ...


I am all for optimism but "running the table"? Lets root for 3 in a row. The Bulls are playing well, but they are losing a man per game. By the time we play the Cavs we could be down to 8 players able to play. I will say this Detroit plays a slow New Orleans style of basketball that suits Chicago well. They like to mix it up down low and that is Davis and WIlliams bread and butter. Here is my prediction with a caveat...Bulls win a close game...if Crawford shoots 50% and gets >20 pts. He has been very inconsistent lately. If he comes up big on Hamilton then we can win. If he gets banged around by Detroit, we are in trouble. Hamilton and Billups can light it up. They are tougher than nails. They run the same type of screen game that the Spurs used to get Ginobli off last week. I expect a similiar game as the Spurs game (ugly).


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

The problem will be Tayshaun Prince. I promise.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Bulls 82
Pistons - 79

Kirk - 18


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Reciprocating Engine Cylinders: 85
Large Bovines: 88

Jamal -- 24, 5, 5
Kirk -- 22, 4, 8
Kendall -- 14, 4, 4


----------



## BSchmaranz (May 26, 2003)

Keep the streak going baby!

They beat the Pacers, why not beat the tar out of the Pistons too!

Bulls 87
Pistons 78


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> The problem will be Tayshaun Prince. I promise.


I wouldn't think so. He may be a SF, but he's more of the power SF type, so I think JYD (another power SF) will be covering this guy.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

I am not quite sure why you are so worried about a 10.8 PPG scorer. He's tall. So is TMac.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

The problem will be Ben Wallace, though.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TwinkieTowers</b>!
> 
> 
> I wouldn't think so. He may be a SF, but he's more of the power SF type, so I think JYD (another power SF) will be covering this guy.


Since when has Tayshaun Prince been a power-type SF? He's always been a finesse guy/shooter/slasher. He makes the old SF-playing Corliss Williamson look like a 9-foot Shaquille O'Neal.


----------



## Parabull (Nov 4, 2003)

It all depends on who shoots better. I know that this obvious in any game, but I think there will be lots of outside shots and not too many points in the paint this game. If we can clean up on the defensive glass, I think we'll win - Jamal definitely was "saving his energy" tonight so I think he'll be fresh enough to score on the Pistons. And I don't think that they're going to score that much on us.

Bulls - 83
Pistons - 79

Jamal - 28 pts


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Pisstons 89 Bulls 80. 

Listening to the Score yesterday, it sounds like Larry Brown is having all kinds of problems. They mentioned that he is asking Ben Wallace to be more of a factor on the offensive end and Ben has struggled with that so far. I would much rather have Ben shoot the ball than Rip or Billups. Regardless, I feel we're too short-handed to pull this one off. 

Look for a much better shooting game from Crawford and Fizer tonight.


----------



## Squirrel (Jul 25, 2002)

Bulls 89
Pistons 87


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

For the first time, I'm really tempted to pick the Bulls....nah, they're rested, the Bulls are tired, it's in Detroit, perfect situation for the Pistons to break out of their slump. It'll be close though.

Detroit 105, Chicago 100


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

Bulls lose a heartbreaker

Bulls 89
Pisons 91

Rip with the game winner with 1 second left.


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

Much as I'd like to take the Bulls in this one, it's the second game of a back-to-back. It's on the road. We're banged up and the Pistons are well rested and healthy. We're gonna have to have more exceptional guard play to even think about hanging with the Pistons. They are a veteran and well-coached club. It's not going to be a work of art as far as basketball aesthetics go as both teams will play ugly.

Pistons 88
Bulls 83


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

Pistons 89
Bulls 85

For the ribs man!


----------



## giusd (Apr 17, 2003)

The bulls just don't have enough players to go back to back against the pistons. However, it this team ever gets healthy look out. Am i the only one who thinks chandler may be done this year and off to surgery. I remember when pippen had this problem and he had surgery to correct.

david


----------



## Dan Rosenbaum (Jun 3, 2002)

Detroit has not played particularly well in their few games in which they have been "rested." The Bulls, on the other hand, have played pretty well on the back end of back-to-backs. Also, Skiles managed not to play anyone, except Crawford, more than 37 minutes last night, so maybe we won't be so tired.

So what the heck, the Bulls rewarded me last night, let's try it again.

Bulls 86 Pistons 85

*Previous Picks*

Bulls 90 Bucks 89 (1-0)
Bulls 100 Sixers 82 (1-1)
Bulls 70 Hornets 89 (2-1)
Bulls 87 Spurs 90 (3-1)
Bulls 85 Bucks 84 (3-2)
Bulls 85 Pacers 110 (3-3)
Bulls 105 Magic 91 (4-3)
Bulls 81 Pistons 80

Predicted Cumulative: Bulls 622 Opponents 635
Actual Cumulative: Bulls 635 Opponents 635


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Pistons 96
Bulls 81


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Piston 92
Bulls 85

Hinrich 23


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls 88
Detroit 81

High Scorer: Jamal 22


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

Pistons on a four-game losing streak and that's typically a good time to play the Bulls, but we've played great the last two games without a ton of our guys. We are a vastly improved team from two weeks ago and I think we'll hang in there, but fall just short. Just way too many injuries to overcome and Detroit really needs a win. Ehh, forget that, what the hell...

Bulls - 91
Pistons - 89

Jamal w/27.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Bulls 94
Pistons 88

Prince leading Pistons scorer with 19
Hinrich 24pts


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

Injuries "hurt" the Bulls chances of making this a competieve game.

Pistons 85
Bulls 74


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

Bulls-76
Pistons-88

JYD high scorer with 16


yeah, im prediciting an off night for our Bulls...


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

Pistons 85
Bulls 80

Big Ben with 13, 11, 6
Crawford with 17, 4, 4


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Bulls 81
Pistons 86


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

As weird as this sounds, I kind of like our team right now. For the first time in five years, it seems, we have synergy and direction. The Pistons are playing bad right now, and are out of sync. We are playing well right now and are in sync. Last time we played the Pistons, Chauncey Billups shot us out of the game, but Kirk wasn't playing. I think he'll change that.

Bulls 83
Pistons 77

Jamal Crawford - 19 points


----------



## Bullwhip (Feb 26, 2003)

I think Kirk and Jamal will have big games tonight. Davis will be big for us tonight as well. 

Bulls 99
Pistons 91


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Detroit 14-10. Have lost 4 in a row and are 5-5 last ten games. 
7-4 at home. Of the last 4 losses, two of them were at home. philly 76-78 and Seattle 72-93. At houston 80-86 and @ Cleveland. 86-95. They are struggling to score points! Have not scored 100 pts or more since. Nov. 18. That was a home win Vs. the Lakers. *Since that game, they average: 85 pts a game the last 13 games. Last four? 78.5!! Last games their opponents are averaging. 84.4 pts a game. Very very good defense. But it is only right to not the last two games...they have scored on an average of 79 pts and have given up, 94 a game to Cleveland and Seattle* 

Shooting, 42%, allow 43%. 34% in threes. allow only 27%. 42.5 rebounds allow, 41. They get 13 offensive rebounds. 15.7 t/o but they make their opponent get, *16.6* 89.6 pts a game Opp, allowed. *87*

Kinda reminds me of the bad boys days. That team played excellant defense. 

Chauncey Billups 39% 42% in threes. 19.5 pts a game. 3.7 rebounds 5.7 assists. 1.25 steals and 2.8 t/o! Almost exactly like Crawford in the last 7 games!! Crawford gets more steals. 
Richard Hamilton 45% 21% in threes. 3.5 rebounds. 3.2 assists. 1.3 steals. 18.5 pts a game. 
Tayshaun Prince 45% 34% in threes. 10.8 a game. 5.3 rebounds 2.6 assists. 
Wallace 12.3 rebounds, 1.7 assists. 1.9 steals, 3.17 blks. 


Bulls. 7-16. 3-8 on the road. Won two in a row and are 3-7 last ten games. 
for season:
43% allowing, 45% 38% in threes allow, 39%. 42.8 rebounds, allow 43.7. 7.5 steals allow, 9.6. 17.4 t/o allow only 14.4. 90.4 pts a game allow, 97.9...

Those stats above are very misleading. That was then this is now:

shooting 42% Allow, 42%. Shooting 36% in threes(thanks to Jamals 1-12 last night) Allow 33%! 46 rebounds a game. allow 42. 14.9 t/o allow, 14. 91 pts a game allow 91 pts a game. 

Crawford 20.7 pts a game 42% 33% in threes. 3.6 rebounds 6 assists 3 t/o 2.3 steals. 
Gill 40% 38% in threes 12.6 pts 4.1 rebounds almost 1 steal a game. 
Hinrich. 12 pts a game. 45% 45% in threes. 3 rebounds. 7 assists. 2.7 t/o 1.3 steals. 
Fizer 11.8 pts 37% 8.8 rebounds. 2 assists a game


If the bulls were healthy i would predict a win. But we are not and Detroit has not played since Friday! We have played two games and had two players go down in those two games. Detroit is beatable. We can still do it, but Since we played last night I don't think so. 

Detroit, 85-82.


----------



## Illstate2 (Nov 11, 2003)

That 1-12 on 3's is a nasty stat. We ain't gonna get away with Crawford playing like that many nights. He needss to take it to the rack. I'll give him credit for the 8 assists with no tos though.


----------



## Crawscrew (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Illstate2</b>!
> That 1-12 on 3's is a nasty stat. We ain't gonna get away with Crawford playing like that many nights. He needss to take it to the rack. I'll give him credit for the 8 assists with no tos though.


Yeah, too many three's...did anyone else notice that all his threes were of the catch and shoot variety?, not once did he get the ball take a dribble and shoot like he had been. It seemed like on some of the shots he just wasnt in rhythm with the catch and shoot thing... 

And now for the prediction... 

Bulls 91 
Pistons 84 

JC with 22


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> Detroit 14-10. Have lost 4 in a row and are 5-5 last ten games.
> 7-4 at home. Of the last 4 losses, two of them were at home. philly 76-78 and Seattle 72-93. At houston 80-86 and @ Cleveland. 86-95. They are struggling to score points! Have not scored 100 pts or more since. Nov. 18. That was a home win Vs. the Lakers. *Since that game, they average: 85 pts a game the last 13 games. Last four? 78.5!! Last games their opponents are averaging. 84.4 pts a game. Very very good defense. But it is only right to not the last two games...they have scored on an average of 79 pts and have given up, 94 a game to Cleveland and Seattle*
> 
> ...


how about them Rib's standings.


----------



## Bulls42 (Jul 22, 2002)

*Pistons rusty*

All signs point toward Detroit, but I'll take our Bulls.
Jamal always plays big against Detroit. Detroit has had too much time off.

Bulls 90
Pistons 84

JC 26


----------



## AL9045 (Nov 27, 2003)

Pistons: 88.
Bulls: 82.


----------



## Happyface (Nov 13, 2003)

Bulls 94

Pistons 87

3 game winning streak~ :angel:


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Happyface</b>!
> Bulls 94
> 
> Pistons 87
> ...


damn, im drinking toms koolaid. 

Bulls 90
Pistons 74. 

Wow a blowout

High man, thats right, Kirk Hinrich again. Today, he goes for 23. Look for him to play a little 2 with JC back at the 1 a bit as they can flip flop. he has the hot hand and skiles will milk it


----------



## Bulls_Bulls_Bulls! (Jun 10, 2003)

Detroit 84 BULLS 93

JC: 21 (6-17 from the field), 6, 4
KH: 20 (8-12 from the field), 5, 4
AD: 10, 15
JYD: 8, 16
Fizer: 16, 5


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

i generally pick the bulls in these situations ....but i'll go with common sense and say if its a defensive sluggout ,it will favor the pistons.

85-78 pistons ...high scorer jc 22


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Crawscrew</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, too many three's...did anyone else notice that all his threes were of the catch and shoot variety?, not once did he get the ball take a dribble and shoot like he had been. It seemed like on some of the shots he just wasnt in rhythm with the catch and shoot thing...


I don't mind Craw shooting a lot of threes in a catch-and-shoot pattern, because that's what he needs to be able to do to get to that next level. He needs a bit more Reggie Miller/Rip Hamilton in his game. Once he develops a consistent catch-and-shoot game to augment his dribble game, JC will be scary good on offense.


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

If Chaucey Billups and Hamilton each score under 15 pts, the Bulls should win this one.

Hinrich has been a defensive stud so I'm going to go with the Bulls.

Bulls 87
Pistons 78


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

bulls 89
pistons 86


----------



## Jim Ian (Aug 6, 2002)

Bulls 91
Pistons 83

Bulls move to 4-4 under Skiles.


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

Pistons 95
Bullies 88


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Bulls 95
Pistons 83

The Pistons suck right now folks. We should beat them. Cleveland did it last week. We'll do it this week. They are weak right now.

Of course that means if we lose...well let's just not think about that.

Crawford-44


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> Crawford-44


I notice you always have outlandish scoring predictions, do you actually think thatll happen or is it just being a fan? 

:grinning:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

line ups.

Crawford
Hinrich
Davis
Gill
JYD

billups
Wallace
M. Okur 
Prince
Hamilton


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Early on Williams has all four rebounds the bulls have. 

Bulls are cold!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls getting to the line early, that's good.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Hinrich and JC with one foul each..Pistons going to Okur..of course trying to load Antonio with fouls


----------



## elias03 (Nov 8, 2003)

where is every1


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

JC 0-3 FG

0-2 3's :no:


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Bulls 95
Pistons 82


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

The final score of this game might be 49 to 48.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

damn ..we cant score

Bulls 1-9 Fg's already


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Just wait for the 3's to start dropping for the Bulls.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

6:19 6-5 bulls. 

Bulls 1-9 11% 

pistons 29%. 

Hinrich and Crawford both are 0-3 (0-6) all together.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Okur with two fouls


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Bulls up 8-5 .. Gill with 6


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> 
> 
> I notice you always have outlandish scoring predictions, do you actually think thatll happen or is it just being a fan?
> ...


The one time I didn't give an outlandish scoring prediction for Crawford he had a terrible game and the bulls lost.

Plus one of these times he's going to do it. And I will be the one who called it.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gill for two, bulls 8-5. Gill 2-3 

Hinrich just got his second foul.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Hinrich with two fouls...damn


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

This reminds me of the Bucks of the BIG 3 day with Cassell, Allen, and Robinson. The Bucks won when they had there shots falling from the outside and usually lost when they werent making the shots.

Are 3 Kirk, Jamal, Kendall


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

high scoring affair we've got going here.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gill again! unbelieveable!!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Bulls up 10-7.. Kendall with 8.. Is anyone else gonna show up?


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Is Erob gonna play tonight????


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

3-14 FG's damn.....we are so cold...

wake up Jamal


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I say Gill was the best free agent pickup of this year for the production he is giving us and the bargain we got him at


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

2:44 10-9 Bulls. We are really hitting the boards and scrapping. We have 11 rebounds, 5 offensive. 

Bulls 20%. 
Detroit 36%. 

JYD off to a strong start. Remember he used to play for Detroit. 
5 rebounds 1 assists, 1 steal.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Jamal 0-5....


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> I say Gill was the best free agent pickup of this year for the production he is giving us and the bargain we got him at


I'd probably go with the Lakers getting Karl Malone. But that's just me.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Detroit 8 pts in the paint, Bulls none.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Fizer in for Williams

Crawford misses shot

Zebraca rebounds

Prince makes a layup


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

JC should loosen up a bit...I think he is pressured to score..


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Anyone watching this game? What kind of shots is Jamal missing? Are they good shots or bad shots?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Ben Wallace steals ball

Offensive foul on Tayshaun Prince


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Chucky Atkins is in the game for Tayshaun Prince


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Davis just made a little nice mid range jumper kudos for him


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Hamilton makes shot

Offensive foul on Fizer

Rebraca miss

Fizer gets rebound

Davis makes layup


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Hamilton makes shot

Davis misses

Wallace rebounds

END OF FIRST

15-14 Detroits advantage


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Wow. We need to make some shots.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Bulls losing after 15-14 1st

Gill: 8 pts, 1 steal 
Davis: 4 pts, 1 board
JYD: 5 boards, 1 steal

Rip: 4 pts
Prince: 2 pts, 3 boards
Wallace: 2 boards, 3 blocks

Thats about all thats happened :laugh:


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I think the Bulls will start getting the lead when Kirk is back in the game.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

15-14 Pistons. 

Bulls 26% and Hinrich has two fouls. 
13 rebounds and 4 steals. 
Gill 8 pts. 

Pistons
44%. 8 rebounds. 
Wallace 3 blks. 
okur 5 pts but two fouls.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Thanks for the play-by-play, Slugga.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

fizer had two t/o in three minutes time.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Brinson better cut the crap


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Brunson misses jumper

Atkins misses 3

Okur rebounds

Hamilton misses jay

loose ball foul on Brunson

Williams steals

Brunson layup miss

atkins rebound

Hamilton dunk


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> Anyone watching this game? What kind of shots is Jamal missing? Are they good shots or bad shots?


He is getting good looks and they are good shots.. nothing forced.. 

shot is not falling...


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Crawford misses 3

Fizer rebound

miss


rebound Okur

dunk williamson


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Detroit pulling away... TO?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Foul on Williamson

Prince in for Okur

Gill in for the off Crawford

Bulls backcourt violation


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

my Gosh this is pathetic


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Williamson makes another layup

21-14 Detroit 9:30 were cold havent scored this quarter

Timout Chicago


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

WILL WE Score 40 points tonight?????




I guess not


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

score?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

21-14 Pistons. 

Crawford can't hit anything, again! 0-7. We are shooting 22% as a team.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Looks like were going to need another great 3rd quarter.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

We need to get on track


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Fizer makes a hook shot 

Wallace makes shot


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

OT: Wade has 17 pts, 4 steals at halftime tonight.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Hinrich hit jay

Williamson miss

Wallace rebound

miss

Gill rebound

Gill misses shot

Gill rebounds Kirk misses 3 

Brunson rebound

Gill makes shot


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Shooting foul on Hamilton

Okur in for Wallace

Billups in for Hamilton

Jerome Williams makes freethrow

Foul on Fizer


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Backcourt violation on Detroit

Davis for Williams

Gill misses shot

Billups rebound

Okur miss

rebound

miss

Fizer rebound

Billups steals ball

Offensive foul on Billups


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

23-21 Pistons

Foul on Fizer 

Pistons inbound

24 shot clock violation by Pistons

Looks like the bulls are using a 7 man rotation

Gills clanks a shot......

---------------------------

Offensive foul on Billups.. 

Fizer shoots a 22 footer

Pistons scores a Basket -- 25-21 Pistons


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Fizer miss

Prince rebound

Prince makes shot

Atkins foul

Wallace for Williamson

Crawford for Brunson

Williams for Fizer

Gill misses layup

Wallace rebound


Okur makes good


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Crawford misses layup

Wallace rebound

Prince makes shot

20 second timeout CHICAGO 29-21 Detroit 4:31


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Television timeout also


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

4:32, 29-21 Pistons. We need Crawford to score and so far he has an o-for. 

25%....won't win at that rate.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Gill 10 pts another good performance so far


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

score of
bulls-detroit 4 minutes left in 2nd: 21-29
NJN- Utah 3 minutes left 2nd: 23-23

... what happenned to offense????? why are these games so boring?


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

man..I guess nobody predicted a 67-42 pistons's win :upset:


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Williams miss

rebound

miss

Gill rebound

Gill miss

Wallace rebound

Atkins makes jumper


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

Prince drives to the paint floats a shot up - basket good

29-21 Pistons

Time-out Bulls

------------------------

Inbound Bulls

5th Block by Ben Wallace.

Bulls ball missed shot by gill 

Piston rbd

Piston bucket 31-21

Crawford bad shot missed a 3

rbd piston

piston shot miss

Jyd rbd

Gill drives.. to the basket fouled by Piston plyr

Timeout Pistons

when we comeback
Gill at the line


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Crawford misses 3

Prince rebound

Wallace miss

JYD rebound

Shooting foul on Atkins

DET Timeout 31-21 DET 2:53 2nd


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

This is horrible....

This is such a terrible game. 

Jamal is ice cold. Brunson can't shoot.... Hinrich is afraid to shoot. They are getting no inside baskets because of Ben Wallace. NO penetration whatsoever.

:hurl:


----------



## LoyalBull (Jun 12, 2002)

Points in paint, 

Pistons 22
Bulls 4

Bout says it all.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Chicago N VA</b>!
> 
> 
> Crawford drives.. to the basket fouled by Piston plyr


HELLELUJAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Brunson in for Crawford


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Billups in for Atkins

Gill makes first

Makes the 2nd


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Hamilton makes jumper from wing


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls 3-18 this quarter. 

35-23 Pistons.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Chicago Backourt violation

Prince misses 3

Gill rebound

Hinrich misses 3

Billups rebound

makes a shot


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> 
> 
> HELLELUJAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


My Bad
I thought it Crawford...

It was Gill who drove and got fouled.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

We are extremely lucky to only be down 10 when were shooting under 25% and they are shooting almost 50%


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Brunson looks like Khalid El-Amin out there... he's gettin pudgy. 

And this is still a horrible game... 23 pts... and there is 52 seconds left....


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Williams miss

Davis rebound

Davis miss

Wallace rebound

losse ball foul on Williams


Atkins for Billups

Johnson for Williams


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Crawford for Captain Kirk

Wallace miss 

Brunson rebound

Brunson makes shot


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Does Jamal always shoot like that?

It seems like its a fadeaway shot everytime he shoots. He's always fading to the left.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Prince miss

Wallace rebound

Crawford steal

Crawford misses a 3


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

35-25 HT. :no: 

Our offense is beyond words.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Notables @ The Half:*

Gill: 10 pts (3-10), 5 boards, 1 Assist
Williams: 3 pts, 7 boards, 2 steals 
Brunson: 2 pts, 3 boards, 3 assists

Prince: 6 pts, 5 boards
Hamilton: 8 pts
Wallace: 2 pts, 8 boards, 5 blocks

:sigh:


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Well, I think it's safe to say that it can't get any worse than this.

Come on, third quarter, come on.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

The second half can't be worse. The fact that we are only down ten despite shooting only 22 percent from the field is very encouraging.

Jamal will surely come out of his funk. And that will be that.

I like our chances.

But I doubt either of these teams score over 70 points tonight.


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> We are extremely lucky to only be down 10 when were shooting under 25% and they are shooting almost 50%


I second that........ all there shots are short off the rim.

Seems like LT has struck again sending women to their rooms to tire them out....

Seriously, they have struggled.. with all of their shots.. 

The ball is moving but they are missing good shots.

If it wasn't for our rebounding and hustle this game would be ugly...

Pre-trade Bulls would probably be down 20 at this point.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Gack!

These guys are awful.

Jamal's in a funk. He's passing up open shots now. Other guys are showing a massive UNawareness of the shot clock as well.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Halftime

Chicago 25
Detroit 35

Chicago 

Kendall Gill 10 Points 5 Rebounds


Detroit 

Richard Hamilton 8 Points 
Ben Wallace 2 Points 8 Rebounds

Steals- Chicago 6 Detroit 3 
Blocks- Chicago 2 Detroit 6 :upset: 
Turnover- Chicago 7 Detroit 8  
Points off Turnovers- 2 each
Fast break points- 2 each


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Jamal: 0-10
Team 3's: 0-10
Jamal 3's: 0-6 

Hinrich: 1-6
Team 3's: 0-10
Hinrich 3's: 0-3

Good job Guards


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

Checking out the start of the Raptors Vs. Spurs game now..


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

We have had to many 8 second backcourt violations


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

I'll do some Magic so our shooting will get better

:fire: :fire: :fire: :fire: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :bball: :djparty: 



:wiz:


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>unBULLievable</b>!
> I'll do some Magic so our shooting will get better
> 
> :fire: :fire: :fire: :fire: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :bball: :djparty:
> ...


You dont wanna do any Magic stuff they're in last place.


----------



## Crawscrew (Jul 15, 2002)

Kirk/Jamal Backcourt so far tonight... 

1-16 
0-9 threes 
4 rebs 
3 assts 
2 TO's 
3 stls 


Why are we all of a sudden shooting so many threes? I didn't remember this many threes before yesterdays game. Yesterday the Magic played zone, today were just scared to go against Wallace. Skiles needs to get on everybody (mainly Jamal=already 6 3pa) about taking it to the rack and getting some foul shots. It's common basketball knowledge that if you are struggling with your shot you should take it to the hole...I understand that Skiles wants Jamal to be more of a catch and shoot, but it just doesn't seem to be working for him, it seems he needs the dribble to get himself in rhythm.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Kirk-Jamal Connection

When they are on the team wins pretty nicely 

well and when they are off we have something like tonight


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Because our guards won't penetrate. I've also seen countless times when Antonio David has perfect position in the post and then Brunson or one of the other guards would pass it away from him.

WTF is up with that!!?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

We have been shooting a lot of 3's as of late. It just seems like so many because they arent going in.


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

12-6 Spurs over Raptors turning to the 

Magic Pacers game...

70-65 Magic over Pacers in 4th Qtr


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

ok..here we go..we either BREAK or mAKE


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Foul Wallace

Gill miss

Hamilton rebound

Prince Layup


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Hinrich makes 3 from right side


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Jamal FINALLY hit one.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

JYD missed a layup. 

Bulls aggressive.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Prince miss

Davis rebound

Hinrich miss

Davis rebound

Hamilton steal

Hamilton miss

Williams rebound

Crawford makes shot

Billups miss 3

JYD rebound

miss layup

Wallace rebound

Billups miss

Davis rebound

JYD miss

Gill tips it in


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Layup Hamilton

JYD miss

AD rebound

dunk


----------



## shlomo (Dec 8, 2002)

Don't worry everybody... I asked Santa Claus for a 3 game winning streak and I've been a very good boy...

shlomo


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

Hinrich hits a 3 37-28 Pistons

missed shot pistons

T/O Bulls

rbd JYD

J. Crawford hit shots 37-30 Pistons

Missed shot Pistions

rbd JYd

Bulls and Piston exchange missed shots
-------------

Gill with basket 37-32 Pistons

7-2 Bulls run


Rip shot 39-32 Pistons

AD, Dunks 39-34 Pistons

Billups hit a J, 41-34 pistons

Block shot by Big Ben

JCraw missed 3 pt shot

rbd pistons

Foul on the Bulls 

Timeout 
--------------------------------


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

gO BULLS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Billups misses

Davis misses layup

Davis rebound

Crawford miss

Prince rebound

Foul Kirk

Detroit Timeout Detroit 41 Chicago 34 7:37 3rd


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>shlomo</b>!
> Don't worry everybody... I asked Santa Claus for a 3 game winning streak and I've been a very good boy...
> 
> shlomo


I hope you asked for some outside shooting and a tall 3 who can defend and shoot!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

41-34 pistons. 

Bulls 4-11 this quarter. 

We have fifteen offensive rebounds for the game.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Damn....Santa ....deliver some three pointers for the Bulls!!!!!!!1


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

OT 6:43 in the 4th, 

Magic 80-78 over indy.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Williamson in for Okur

Prince miss layup

wallace rebound

Layup by billups


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

Wow. Jamal is having a horrid shooting night, and Gill continues to be a main source of offense.

Yet, we're only behind by 7. AD is giving us a lot more shots, giving us a lot more possession time. Detroit is hitting a ton of shots but they aren't able to take that many because everyone is crashing the offensive boards.

That's the only way we can shoot 25% FG and they shoot 46.5% and we still only be down by 7.

I love that about Skiles; on off-nights, he'll find a way for us to stay in the game.

Crawford, start hitting your shots!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Foul Rip

Crawford makes 1st

Makes the 2nd also


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Offensive foul billups


----------



## Crawscrew (Jul 15, 2002)

how are we only down nine points?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Foul Williamson

Davis misses layup

Gill rebounds

misses layups

Hamilton rebound

Layup Billups


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Hinrich misses 3

Hamilton makes jumper


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Fizer in for JYD

Wallace makes shot


----------



## Crawscrew (Jul 15, 2002)

Jamal makes a tough three in the corner 

Pistons come down on the other end and Big Ben throws one down 

Timeout Bulls 

51-39


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

Pistons inbound

Billups lays the ball in 43-34 Pistons

J. Craw freezes Rip with a fancy dribble, shoots and fouled by Rip

2 FT Jamal sinks both

43-36 Pistons

Offensive foul by Billups, good job Hinrich

Pass by Hinrich in the paint to AD fouled

Bulls inbound

Pistons steal the ball

45-36 Pistons

Hinrich shoots /misses a 3 , out of bounds Bulls

Pistons ball

RIP hits a J 47-36 pistons

8-0 Detroit run

AD drives to the basket ball hits off his knee out of bounds

Pistons ball

Alley=opp Prince to Big Ben

49-36 Pistons

J.Craw for 3 asst Hinrich

49-39 Pistons

Gill gets his sh*t blocked by Prince going for a FastBreakin layup

Pistons recover the ball down-court, Pistons alley-oop to Ben Wallace 

51-39 Pistons

Time outttttttttttt Bulls


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

51-39 pistons 

They have 8 blks and bulls shooting 25%. 

On a good note, Crawford 2-3 this quarter.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Crawford hits 3

Billups misses layup

Davis rebound

Gill misses layup

Williamson rebound

Dunk Wallace

Chicago Timeout


Detroit 51 Chicago 39 3:57 3rd


----------



## Parabull (Nov 4, 2003)

36 out of 51 points in the paint for the Pistons?

Wow.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Its gets worse.. Johnson and Jeffries are in.. Johnson with 2 fouls in 4 seconds


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Fizer miss

Loose ball on Linton Johnson


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

Sounds like a really fast paced game.

Having only nine guys up and healthy is just tough. Linton Johnson has to step up big time, I think, and he's going to have to take some minutes off of JYD/Gill so that they can stay composed.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Fizer had the shot... and he passed it to Jeffries...

He's intimidated by Wallace


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Okur is in for Prince

shot clock violation on pistons


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Shot clock violation on Chicago 

Followed by Kirk Hinrich foul on the shot


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Williamson makes good on the first

Hits 2nd


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

39 F-Ing points... practically 2 minutes left in the 3rd quarter...


This is soooo horrible


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

johnson shooting 18 since the trade and what does he do? Shoot an 18 footer and miss.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

JOhnson miss

Williamson makes shot


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Brunson, Johnson, Jeffries, Fizer, and Crawford in on the floor at the same time.. Talk about an all-star lineup :laugh:


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Our lineup:

Brunson
Crawford
Lint
Jeffries
Fizer

We're mesmerizingly bad... I was going to run out to the store but I can't take my eyes off them.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Foul on Rip

Shooting foul rip

Misses 1st makes 2nd makes 3rd


Offensive foul Williamson


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

55-45, led by Crawford.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

This lineup has cut it down to 8  

OMG :laugh:


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Nice set of plays by Jamal. Steals it and scores.

Then Lint takes it and Fizer gets a breakaway dunk

Brunson with the jumper and we've put together a little run.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

55-47, after a brunson 2.


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

Jeffries checks in...

Crawford, Hinrich, Jeffries, Johnson, Fizer on court for Bulls

wow..

3 seconds pistons

Bulls ball

3 second on Fizer

Pistons Ball

Williamson fouled

Williamson hits both freethrows

53-39 Pistons..

L. Johnson missed the shot 

piston rbd

Williamson hits shot

55-39

R. Brunson in for Hinrich

J. Crawford is fouled by Rip(4th foul) attempting a 3 pt shot

J.Crawford hits 2/3 fT's 55-41 Pistons

Offensive foul on C. Williamson

Bulls ball

Fizer throws up a wild shot 

rbd pistons

------------

J. craw hits J. 55-43

steal L. Johnson

pass to fizer for breakway layup/dunk
55-45 pistons

rbd bulls

brunson jumper 55-47 pistons


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

U-gly.

Maybe a three-game win streak was a bit much to ask for. But c'mon. 23 percent shooting? What's that all about?

Actually maybe I spoke too soon.

Jamal needs a 30 point 4th quarter, though.


----------



## Parabull (Nov 4, 2003)

Let's keep up the fast breaks!:yes:


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

time left?


----------



## Parabull (Nov 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> U-gly.
> 
> Maybe a three-game win streak was a bit much to ask for. But c'mon. 23 percent shooting? What's that all about?
> ...


I'll settle for a 28 point quarter.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

We must have more players with single digit jersey numbers than any team in the league.

Jamal 1
Eddy 2
Tyson 3
Jeffries 6
Lint 8
Brunson 9


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

56-49 after 3rd.. Bulls ended on a 8-2 run


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Jamal's got himself on a little roll. Thank god


----------



## Parabull (Nov 4, 2003)

I just started listening... but I'm getting excited.

Jamal is heating up. It's time for him to prove us all right - carry his team to a win.


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

Bulls foul

Big Ben @ line

FT 1 (brick)
FT 2 made

56-47 Pistons

J.Crawford for a nothing-but-the- bottom-of-the-net shot

56-49 Pistons end of 4th Qtr


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

56-49 after three. Crawford was, 4-5 that quarter for 13 pts. He has 15 for the game. 

As badly as the bulls have played, they are right there!


----------



## Crawscrew (Jul 15, 2002)

56-49 after jumper by jamal (15 pts) 

End of Q3 

Somehow we are still in this game...if we can get someone hot we may steal this one...good teams steal games like this...are we a good team yet???


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Once again, the third quarter is our savior.

Let's build on it like we did last night.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Foul on Williamson

Fizer miss

Okur rebound

Crawford steals ball from atkins

Hits jumper

steals from Okur Jamal does

Fizer dunks

Billups misses rebound


Jefferies rebound

Brunson makes jumper

DET 20 second timeout

Foul on Jefferies

Wallace misses 1st

Sura in for Billups

Folwkes in

Makes 2nd

Crawford makes shot

steals ball from Folwked did Crawford


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> We must have more players with single digit jersey numbers than any team in the league.
> 
> Jamal 1
> ...


That's the craziest thing I've ever heard. How cool is that?

Answer:
Very.


----------



## shlomo (Dec 8, 2002)

"steals ball from Folwked did Crawford"


You sounded a bit like Yoda doing play-by-play.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Detroit 56
Chicago 49

End of 3rd

Chicago 

Jamal Crawford 15 Points
Kendall Gill 12 Points 7 Rebounds

Detroit 

Richard Hamilton 12 Points
Chauncey Billups 12 Points



(1000th post)

Good luck Bulls


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

We played last night. We will soon see how much we have left.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

On fire Jamal Crawford is, hrrrrmmmm.....


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Crawford for 3!!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Williamson makes shot


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> On fire Jamal Crawford is, hrrrrmmmm.....



:laugh: 

I guess he got tired of throwing those bricks.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich is in.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Crawford makes a 3

Layup Williamson

Crawford miss

Wallace rebound

Sura misses 3

Davis rebound

Foul Williamson


----------



## genex (Apr 17, 2003)

Our rebounding is saving us, getting second chance points. 7 down is not bad considering we were down as much as 12. Craford and Hinrich got 3pt crazy in th efirst quarter but both were cold. Hinrich's foul trouble is exactly what I was afraid of. He kind of keeps Crawford from just goin streetball on the Pistons. If he is out for an extended period or fouls out early in the fourth, it is probably over.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

60-54, Detroit.


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

Williamson hits a shot 

58-49 Pistons

Jeffries missed a 3 

Jump Ball

pistons ball

AD called for foul on Williamson

Pistons inbound

rbd Bulls

J.Craw for 3

58-52 Pistons

Williamson for bucket

60-52 Pistons

Craw misses shot

rbd pistons

Pistons shot miss

rbd bulls

Foul on Williamson 

Bulls inbound

Foul on Williamson with 1 second on the shot clock

AD at the line

makes 2 FT

60-54 Pistons


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Fizer miss

davis rebound

Williamson shooting foul (5)

Makes 1st AD 

Okur in for Williamson


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

OT: Magic beat Pacers 94-90


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Hmm.. Lets see if they can somehow pull this one out


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Makes 2nd

Atkins misses 3

Wallace steals from Brunson

Okur miss

OFFICIAL TIMEOUT


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

OT 2:06 in the 2nd, 

SA. 38
Toronto 27.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I think that the Bulls will pull it off.

Kirk Finally reached his limit


----------



## shlomo (Dec 8, 2002)

Did you know it's only a 6 pt game!!!!????

shlomo


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

1-4 FG's in the 4th quarter


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> OT: Magic beat Pacers 94-90



I think we destroyed the Pacers "mental edge". Actually the pacers seem to lose a lot of these games against teams you'd think they would beat. They almost lost to cleveland last time. They lost to us. And then they lost to the team we just beat.

Kind of sketchy. The east sure is nutty.

GO BULLS


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

JYD in for Fizer

Billups in for Atkins


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> 
> Kirk Finally reached his limit


....meaning he's out of gas?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

62-57 Detroit after a three by Brunson


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Hamilton miss

Wallace rebound

miss

Hamilton rebound 

makes shot

Crawford misses 3

AD rebound

Brunson makes 3


----------



## shlomo (Dec 8, 2002)

Kirk didn't hit no rookie wall already!?

He hit a wall named Ben Wallace.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

We are shooting 27% from the field, the Pistons 48%, but we are only down by 6?

Cool.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Brunson - Mr. 4th Quarter so far.. 5 pt game


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Brunson for two!! Down by three.....make that five.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Hamilton misses

Brunson rebound

Okur steal

JYD steals ball from Okur


Brunson hits jay

what a trade


----------



## Parabull (Nov 4, 2003)

LET'S GO BULLS!:jawdrop: 

We can win this one!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

AD now has a double double bulls down by 3


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Hamilton makes shot

Wallace shooting foul 

AD makes 1st

Hits 2nd


----------



## Parabull (Nov 4, 2003)

RICCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK BRUNNNNNSSOOOOOONNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Way to go!!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

That a boy Brunson :grinning:


----------



## Crawscrew (Jul 15, 2002)

Brunson for THREE!!!!!!!!!!! 

tie game 64-64 



WOOF WOOF!!


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

holy jesus brunson!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Tied!!! Wow. Brunson hits a three......

Too bad we traded for this guy... I know, I was one of them.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Hamilton makes shot

Wallace shooting foul 

AD makes 1st

Hits 2nd

Later on....Brunson makes a 3

tie game 64-64 

Brunson was the better end of the deal than Roger Mason Jr.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

hell yeah


----------



## Parabull (Nov 4, 2003)

Tied!

Inconceiveable! (Wallace Shawn Princess Bride style)


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Brunson Burner On Fire..


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

Haha. This is what I get for thinking Brunson sucks.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

It's Rick Brunson's world. And we're just paying rent. John Paxson is a mad genius. Who else would have known that Rick Brunson was on the verge of stardom.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Oh yeah Detroit used a timeout. Hopefully the Bulls can keep it up and win.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls are only 4-10 this quarter but the offensive rebounding is doing it.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Inconthhheivable!


----------



## Parabull (Nov 4, 2003)

Someone tell the guys who run that Brunson website to take down the bench graphic...

Put up a picture of Detroit's arena: This is Rick's House!


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

Billups - 12 points, 3 boards, 2 assists

Brunson - 12 points, 4 boards, 3 assists


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

JYD scores, bulls lead


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Lets keep this up guys!!!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Williamson in for Okur

JYD steal from Billups

Layup Jamal

we got the lead


----------



## Parabull (Nov 4, 2003)

"Rick Brunson has been bumping him, playing tough defense all game..."

Take that Tayshaun. This is Rick's house.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Offensive foul on Prince


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

BOOYA!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Jamal lookin like Kendall from last night :grinning:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

bulls up by 5!!!! Crawford for three.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

I bet Larry Brown is absolutey P!SSED right about now.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Crawford make a jumpshot

Shooting foul on JYD


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Makes 1st Billups does

also the 2nd


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> I bet Larry Brown is absolutey P!SSED right about now.


Ha, ya beat me to it. Larry Brown has to be ready to slit his wrist. Uh oh, Three point chance for Prince.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> I bet Larry Brown is absolutey P!SSED right about now.


:yes:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Hoo hum.. Tashaun gives Pistons 1 pt lead


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

AD miss

Wallace rebound

Layup Prince

foul on AD


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Makesthe free


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Brunson to JYD we're up by 1!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

JYD for two!! and fouled 70-69 Bulls.


----------



## Crawscrew (Jul 15, 2002)

Brunson to JYD...and the Chicago Raptors take the lead


----------



## Parabull (Nov 4, 2003)

Man, Brunson with the pass to JYD. He's playing so aggro!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Brunson to JYD.. And 1 missed

Bulls by 1 with 3:46 left


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Layup JYD

Shooting foul 

Okur in for Williamson

JYD misses


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Crawford has 5 steals


----------



## Parabull (Nov 4, 2003)

Gotta clear the defensive glass. Okur is a good FT shooter.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> Crawford has 5 steals


7/21 shooting, 22 pts, 5 steals...looks like an Iverson statline


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Prince miss

Loose ball foul on JYD

Okur makes the 1st ft 

and the 2nd


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Prince steals ball from Brunson

Foul on Kirk


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> 
> 
> 7/21 shooting, 22 pts, 5 steals...looks like an Iverson statline


and 2-11 on three pointers, to follow up his 1-12 from last night. Ouch.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Chi-town takes a timeout


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

71-70 Detroit lead


----------



## Parabull (Nov 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>7thwatch</b>!
> 
> 
> and 2-11 on three pointers, to follow up his 1-12 from last night. Ouch.


Yeah... but that'll be meaningless if he can step it up right now. If I'm Jamal, I'm thinking redemption right now. And hopefully Jamal thinks like me.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

OT, Spurs up by 11 at HT over Toronto, 

Rose 6 pts and 4 t/o

Raptors had 9 pts in the second quarter. 28 for HT.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> 
> 
> 7/21 shooting, 22 pts, 5 steals...looks like an Iverson statline


point? i guess he could be 0-21 and we'd be down 23...

we need this game, we have to start winning games like this if we want to make the playoffs, and Detroit is struggling now, need to beat a team like this when they're still trying to get it together.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Hamilton makes good on the 1st

also the 2nd


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Parabull</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah... but that'll be meaningless if he can step it up right now. If I'm Jamal, I'm thinking redemption right now. And hopefully Jamal thinks like me.


I hope you're right.


----------



## Parabull (Nov 4, 2003)

Nice toughness by JYD to get the jump ball...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

That was not the shot they wanted Jamal to take. He missed one from the side.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Crawford misses 3

Wallace rebound

^Jumpball^


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gill in for Crawford.


----------



## Parabull (Nov 4, 2003)

Thank god Billups misses those FTs...


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Haha Billups missed both


----------



## Parabull (Nov 4, 2003)

Oh man, don't put the ball in JYD's hands with 6 seconds left on the shot clock. He's not a scorer.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Parabull</b>!
> Thank god Billups misses those FTs...


Has he been hanging out with Jalen lately?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

JYD for two 73-72.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>7thwatch</b>!
> 
> 
> Has he been hanging out with Jalen lately?



Oooh


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

T/o and the bulls have the ball, down by 1.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I hope that the Bulls can pull it off. A 3 game winning streak including wins against the best 2 teams in the East would do wonders for their confidence.


----------



## Parabull (Nov 4, 2003)

NOOO


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

WHY THE **** DIDN'T THEY PUT JAMAL BACK IN!!!!


----------



## Parabull (Nov 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>7thwatch</b>!
> 
> 
> Has he been hanging out with Jalen lately?


LOL... burn!


----------



## Parabull (Nov 4, 2003)

Gotta put Jamal in now - they need a three. We can still do this.


----------



## Crawscrew (Jul 15, 2002)

I know Skiles was upset with Jamal about that shot...but we need him in the game right now, over a cold Gill


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Did Brunson take a shot on that possession?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

jamal is back in.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

We need him. This is a game where we could have used Tyson for rebounds but right now we need on the floor.

Krik
Jamal
Gill
Jefferies
Davis


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> We need him. This is a game where we could have used Tyson for rebounds but right now we need on the floor.
> 
> Krik
> ...


Jefferies  

Why God, why


----------



## Parabull (Nov 4, 2003)

No matter what, I'm really glad that the Bulls are in this game right till the end. Cold shooting, but getting by on defense and hustle - just what the Bulls weren't doing at the beginning of the year.

I mean, losing this game would suck, but the Bulls have been playing great shorthanded (really, really shorthanded) recently.

Just giving the due props.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

If Brunson would have nailed that 3.... it would have been huge.

Skiles should have put Crawford back in during that possession. I do not understand why he wasn't in there.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Jefferies can make a 3 and get a rebound.


----------



## Parabull (Nov 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>7thwatch</b>!
> 
> 
> Jefferies
> ...


He hit that three last night under the sandwich pressure, which was much more than he's under right now.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

I say we put in Dr. Octagon.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Kirk at the line

Makes the 1st

Missed it 

ball batted out 

Pistons ball


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Dammit Brunson nice job screwing us but Billups missed Thank God


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls down by 2. 

Brunson foul! Dang it. 1 shot and the ball out. Billups missed it.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Detroit couldnt get the ball in bounds and they call a T/O


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> Detroit couldnt get the ball in bounds and they call a T/O


:rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana:


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I have a feeling Crawford steal than a fastbreak dunk


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

It's so discouraging..after the game in Philadelphia...now this..we could've had two extra wins that's for sure


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Final

77-73

:upset:


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

****.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

I don't understand why they didn't foul them. Especially Billups since he missed 3 straight...

They didn't have a TO to use had Chauncey missed that layup...... 

THEY SHOULD HAVE FOULED


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

:upset: :upset: 

So close . . .


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Man so close.. Nice effort after that pathetic first half


----------



## Parabull (Nov 4, 2003)

Man... tough.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

We should have won this one. Our defense was there the whole game! 

If E-rob had played, we win...


----------



## Crawscrew (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls almost get the steal on the inbounds 

Pistons run down the clock, Atkins makes the dagger with 7 secs left 

Jamal misses a three just before the buzzer 

Game over pistons win 77-73 

Great effort by the Bulls in the loss, they never quit. If we could have had a shot or two fall we might have pulled this one off.


----------



## Parabull (Nov 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> We should have won this one. Our defense was there the whole game!
> 
> If E-rob had played, we win...


Agreed. A few extra made jumpers...


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Well, back to studying for finals.

sunuvabeeyotch.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Every game since Skiles has been here we have had the lead in the 4th.


----------



## Parabull (Nov 4, 2003)

Chauncey got BAILED OUT by Chucky. I'll bet he buys him some beers after the game.


----------



## Crawscrew (Jul 15, 2002)

J. Williams 33 3-10 0-0 1-2 3 9 1 2 4 0 3 7 
K. Gill 32 4-14 0-1 4-4 4 8 1 1 1 1 0 12 
A. Davis 39 3-9 0-0 4-4 8 14 3 3 0 1 4 10 
J. Crawford 40 7-23 2-13 6-7 0 3 4 1 5 0 3 22 
K. Hinrich 37 2-9 1-5 1-2 2 4 4 1 1 0 5 6 
R. Brunson 29 5-9 2-3 0-0 2 4 5 2 2 0 3 12 
M. Fizer 17 2-7 0-0 0-0 1 3 0 2 0 0 2 4 
L. Johnson 6 0-1 0-0 0-0 0 0 0 1 0 0 2 0 
C. Jefferies 6 0-1 0-1 0-0 0 1 0 0 0 0 1 0 
C. Blount DNP - Left Knee Sprain 
E. Curry DNP - Sprained Left Knee 
E. Robinson DNP - Coach's Decision 


T. Prince 41 5-13 0-1 1-1 1 7 5 4 1 2 2 11 
B. Wallace 46 3-9 0-0 1-2 5 15 2 2 2 8 2 7 
M. Okur 30 3-9 0-1 3-4 3 7 1 4 1 0 2 9 
R. Hamilton 40 8-13 0-0 4-4 1 4 5 1 1 0 5 20 
C. Billups 36 6-11 0-1 2-5 0 4 2 4 2 0 3 14 
Z. Rebraca 6 0-2 0-0 0-0 0 1 1 0 0 0 0 0 
C. Atkins 20 2-4 0-2 0-0 0 1 5 1 0 0 3 4 
C. Williamson 18 5-7 0-0 2-2 0 1 0 2 0 0 6 12 
B. Sura 2 0-1 0-1 0-0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 
T. Fowlkes 1 0-0 0-0 0-0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0 
E. Campbell DNP - Coach's Decision 
D. Milicic DNP - Coach's Decision


----------



## Half-Life (Jan 1, 2003)

We almost won with being overmatched at nearly every position....:upset: DAMMIT how many more of these games can I take??? I'm so pissed.....again we choked at cruch time


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> I don't understand why they didn't foul them. Especially Billups since he missed 3 straight...
> 
> They didn't have a TO to use had Chauncey missed that layup......
> ...


I guess I'm the only one who thought so


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> We should have won this one. Our defense was there the whole game!
> 
> If E-rob had played, we win...


if it is not too much trouble could you post the rib standings for us?


----------



## Parabull (Nov 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> 
> 
> I guess I'm the only one who thought so


I think they didn't want to give the Pistons a chance to definitively win by making two FTs. Better to take your chances with them missing the shot and rushing up for a quick chance.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

U-G-L-Y

As a fan of the game, I cringe watching a game like this. Oh well. Not a good result. But considering all the injuries and a back to back on the road, wins arent going to be easy. This club will be ok. Unfortunately it might be next year


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> 
> 
> how about them Rib's standings.


You're 1-6 aren't ya??? :uhoh: LOL


----------



## Half-Life (Jan 1, 2003)

There goes our 3 game win streak


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> 
> You're 1-6 aren't ya??? :uhoh: LOL



wait a minute... I've been putting the winner on the top agian haven't I?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> wait a minute... I've been putting the winner on the top agian haven't I?


Nope My rules....  What do you think?


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Its sad. Clearly our injury plagued roster is holding us back, at least a little. A healthy squad and we should be able to pull out some of these tough, close ones.

So E-rob DNP-CD. Think its because he's said to the press that he doesn't think shooting drills, etc. are necessary for his game?


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> 
> Nope My rules....  What do you think?


I think you don't like me anymore.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> Its sad. Clearly our injury plagued roster is holding us back, at least a little. A healthy squad and we should be able to pull out some of these tough, close ones.
> 
> So E-rob DNP-CD. Think its because he's said to the press that he doesn't think shooting drills, etc. are necessary for his game?


Well I think we all know why E-Rob doesn't like shooting drills because he can't make any shots.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> Its sad. Clearly our injury plagued roster is holding us back, at least a little. A healthy squad and we should be able to pull out some of these tough, close ones.
> 
> So E-rob DNP-CD. Think its because he's said to the press that he doesn't think shooting drills, etc. are necessary for his game?


Sprained ankle mate


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> Its sad. Clearly our injury plagued roster is holding us back, at least a little. A healthy squad and we should be able to pull out some of these tough, close ones.
> 
> So E-rob DNP-CD. Think its because he's said to the press that he doesn't think shooting drills, etc. are necessary for his game?


Did anyone else notice ERob waving to someone in the crowd as Skiles was discussing something with the team? ERob was kind of standing to the side of the huddle and was laughing and waving at someone in the crowd? What a clown.

It's too bad the Bulls are so banged up. I am fired up to see what Tyson and Eddy can do after playing for Skiles for an extended amount of time. He has this team playing their asses off, competing regardles of the score.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> 
> 
> I think you don't like me anymore.


it's true, I don't like you anymore, but i don't like you any less either.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> 
> it's true, I don't like you anymore, but i don't like you any less either.


Im sensing some animosity


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> 
> it's true, I don't like you anymore, but i don't like you any less either.


so, what are you trying to say? That we are done? So, let me guess we are just friends now, right?:upset:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> 
> 
> so, what are you trying to say? That we are done? So, let me guess we are just friends now, right?:upset:


 sad but true.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> 
> sad but true.


Then may I say:


"No Ribs for you!."


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> 
> it's true, I don't like you anymore, but i don't like you any less either.


That is a Yogi berra statement if ever I heard one...


----------

